# Laparoscopic Assisted Combined abdominal and perineal pull through



## astakao (Feb 9, 2018)

Good morning everyone,

I couldn't find a CPT code for the above procedure. The diagnosis is Imperforate anus, urethral fistula.
Procedure Performed: Laparoscopic mobilization of rectum and separation of urethral fistula, perineal approach for repair of high imperforate anus with pull-through. Surgeon also did on-table colostogram. The closes code I can find ranging from 46735 to 46742. However, they all are open techniques w/different approach. Do I have to use the unlisted code? What's about the colostogram? Can we charge for this? Please help!

Thanks for any inputs and have a happy Friday

Angie


----------

